
Ask HN: What data transfer protocol does Git use? - modinfo
Git is the only program that can upload a 20mb file to a server even when I have 64kbps internet...
======
gregjor
[https://git-scm.com/book/en/v2/Git-Internals-Transfer-Protoc...](https://git-
scm.com/book/en/v2/Git-Internals-Transfer-Protocols)

